# Tortoise PIT tag registry, not a discussion



## Kapidolo Farms

I’m going to put a record of my animal’s and their PIT tag numbers here and on KapidoloFarms Facebook page as well as http://freepetchipregistry.com/ .

An animal record or registry is not the same thing as a studbook, but then again it is the database that studbooks arise from.

My purpose in doing this is multi-fold.

1) If anyone ever ends up with an animal that is PIT tagged from me, 1 year, ten years or even 100 years from now they will be able to see who the source was/is, and perhaps some little bit of history of the animal

2) It has the potential to reduce the sizzle of a sale (Falsehoods) by people I think of as “flippers”.

3) If others join in and self-organize it will offer anyone who has any care at all for the origin of the animal, an opportunity to see at a minimum, what story I attach to the animal.

If you have questions about what any of this means –please ask on the “Live naked people” http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/live-naked-people.126107/ Let’s try to keep this thread for actual registrations.

A bit about PIT tags if you don’t know. Look here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microchip_implant_(animal)

In theory a google search by that PIT tag number should land you here, my Facebook page, and the free registry.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Manouria emys phayrei, male wild caught +- 1980's PIT tag number 981020011929499 name: Darth. North American regional (AZA) studbook participator.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

"Not a Discussion" is not intended to make other PIT tag documentation here discouraged, quit the opposite. If you have tagged turtles, google finds this first, before other 'registries'. Any questions regarding utility, purpose etc please PM "will" or ask in 'live naked people'.

Manouria emys phayrei, 2016 offspring of Darth ( 981020011929499 ) sire, and Medea (no tag) dam. Egg lay and hatch dates elsewhere.

990000001430444
990000001430442
990000001430453
990000001430457
990000001430455
990000001430441
990000001430443
990000001430447
990000001430445
990000001430460
990000001430451
990000001430449
990000001430458
990000001430456
990000001430448
990000001430450
990000001430446
990000001430454
990000001430452


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Radiated Tortoises posted here for a friend.
990000001430466 aka Big Girl
990000001430459 aka Big Boy
990000001430473 aka Ms. Merritt
990000001430475 aka Little Girl


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

My forstens


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Phae (_Manouria emys phayrei_) 981020023692546 female Asian Forest tortoise Captive bred, Honolulu Zoo 1984

Medea (_Manouria emys phayrei_) 981020023684284 female Asian Forest tortoise Wild Caught, estimated birth 1960's


----------



## Olddog

A partial listing of Pit tags numbers placed left rear leg near plastrum for a group of Galapagos tortoises (Chelonoidis nigra species complex) undergoing genetic studies. Additional information regarding any of these animals may be obtained from the poster.
985112011100790

985112011101017

985112011092378

985112011096544

985112011100204

985112011100787

985112011100222

985112011096561

985112011100761

985112011100863

985112011089503

985112011100733

985112011100347

985112011100817

985112011099946

985112011096300

985112011100693

985112011092180

985112011100636

985112011100626

985112011096895

985112011101028

985112011100804

985112011100322

985112011100348

985112011100716

985112011100306

985112011100542

985112011092187

985112011100456

985112011100245

985112011093011

985112011100615

985112011100576

985112011096206

985112011092397

985112011100571

985112011100678

985112011096917

985112011100637

985112011092407

985112011092863

985112011092808

985112011096557

985112011100084

985112011100567

985112011089301

985112011100559

985112011089478

985112011100325

985112011098245

985112011100427

985112011092599

985112011100913

985112011092768

985112011100893

985112011100173

985112011096840

985112011100812

985112011089231

985112011100248

985112011099779

985112011100750

985112011101041

985112011097027

985112011100486

985112011100555

985112011100420

985112011100428

985112011096580

985112011096848

985112011100625

985112011092745

985112011092911

985112011096403

985112011100075

985112011100902

985112011096396

985112011100273

985112011100983

985112011100695

985112011100466

985112011100737

985112011100435

985112011100978

985112011096925

985112011100256

985112011100819

985112011101043

985112011092761

985112011101005

985112011092430

985112011100977

985112011098585

985112011093033

985112011101047

985112011100965

985112011100405

985112011100976

985112011100894

985112011100908

985112011096391

985112011100914

985112011100768

985112011098455

985112011092700

985112011100429

985112011098467

985112011100884

985112011096419

985112011097032

985112011096626

985112011098486

985112011098227

985112011098112

985112011096987

985112011098270

985112011098082

985112011100857

985112011100854

985112011096150

985112011100706

985112011098449

985112011100215

985112011089530

985112011098396

985112011089413

985112011096288

985112011100096

985112011098262

985112011098253

985112011092250

985112011098139

985112011092840

985112011100597

985112011098915

985112011100246

985112011096927

985112011098468

985112011098480

985112011098448

985112011100826

985112011099991

985112011100892

985112011096536

985112011096962

985112011089248

985112011089420

985112011099141

985112011098434

985112011099548

985112011092218

985112011100998

985112011089529

985112011099458

985112011089715

985112011096447

985112011089324

985112011089362

985112011089880

985112011101019

985112011100554

985112011096668

985112011098204

985112011096471


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Some new additions for the list.
990000001430479 Galapagos
990000001430464 Galapagos
990000001430474 Galapagos
990000001430472 Galapagos
990000001430469 Galapagos
990000001430476 Galapagos

990000001430471 Radiated
990000001430461 Radiated 

990000001430467 Mep


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Kapidolo Farms said:


> Some new additions for the list.
> 990000001430479 Galapagos
> 990000001430464 Galapagos
> 990000001430474 Galapagos
> 990000001430472 Galapagos
> 990000001430469 Galapagos
> 990000001430476 Galapagos
> 
> 990000001430471 Radiated
> 990000001430461 Radiated
> 
> 990000001430467 Mep


@Markw84 remarkable how THE LAST three digits are the only change from one tag to the other, as reported elsewhere. You don't need the whole string of digits. The second route of animal confirmation is the source of the data, like two stage verification for secure website access. It's much simpler than at first it might seem.


----------

